# WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?



## zandermouse (31. Januar 2010)

Ist denn schon wieder Weihnachten ?

http://www.angelverleih.de/product_info.php?cPath=232&products_id=6409

Warum Meeresangler der tropischen Regionen auf diese Ruten jahrelang warten mussten, ist mir völlig unverständlich.
So gibt es minsdestens seit den frühen 90-er Jahren eine starke Nachfrage nach solchen Ruten.

Was kann man auf den ersten Blick sagen ? :k

Die Beringung ist endlich brauchbar und robust genug, um sich auch mit den "Sprintern"
der Meere anlegen zu können. Keine Ringeinlagen mehr, die schon beim Transport herausfallen
oder Spitzenringe die bei Belastung wegplatzen, wie Mutters Porzellan, wenns aus dem Fenster fliegt. 

Die Längen und die Teilung der Ruten sind endlich Big Game-tauglich.
Alle Ruten sind vorbildlich mit einem Kreuzschlitz ausgestattet.
Die Blankaktion von 80, 100 und 130 lbs ist endlich der Brutalität von Thunfischen gewachsen. 
Was war denn nur loß, dass man all die Jahre nur Schrott kaufen konnte ?

Also weg mit dem Norgedreck und her mit der internationalen Innovation ! 

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Surfacer-GT und die Reef-Jig zulegen.
Schon allein deshalb, weil man 20 Jahre darauf warten musste. 
Mögen sich diese Ruten im Praxistest als würdig erweisen. 

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## felix181 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

Also ich fische nun schon seit über 10 Jahren auf Thunde, aber die Ruten sind mir noch nie abgegangen - gibt doch hunderte Alternativen...


----------



## zandermouse (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*



felix181 schrieb:


> Also ich fische nun schon seit über 10 Jahren auf Thunde, aber die Ruten sind mir noch nie abgegangen - gibt doch hunderte Alternativen...


 
Klar, Alternativen gab es schon in den 30-er Jahren. 
Man kann und konnte auch teure Alternativen jederzeit
in Japan bestellen. 

Falls die WFT- Ruten in Deutschland produziert werden,
ist das jedenfalls Neuland. 
Was ich an Tackle, das in Norge ja durchaus seine Berechtigung hat, mit 10 kg- Fischen auf den Philippinen zerlegt habe, nur weil ich es in Deutschland kaufen wollte,
geht auf keine Kuhhaut.:q:q:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## felix181 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Was ich an Tackle, das in Norge ja durchaus seine Berechtigung hat, mit 10 kg- Fischen auf den Philippinen zerlegt habe, nur weil ich es in Deutschland kaufen wollte,
> geht auf keine Kuhhaut.:q:q:q
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Ach so, ich dachte Du sprichst vom Big Game Fischen (mit 80 lbs oder 130 lbs Ruten) - da gibts genügend (und vermutlich bessere) Alternativen.
Bei den kleinen Ruten bin ich nicht so im Bilde...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

WFT lässt sicher nicht in Deutschland produzieren, sondern (wie die meisten anderen auch) in China.

Was die Qualität der BigGame-Produkte angeht kann ich wohl nicht mitreden - den Norwegen-Schrott hab ich aber auch schon durchgekaut. Wäre mal was Neues, wenn es dort jetzt wirklich hochwertige Produkte gäbe...  denn nur weil das jemand in seinem Werbetext so schreibt, heißt das ja nicht unbedingt was.


----------



## zulu (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

Ich hatte die teile zwar noch nicht in der hand.

Traue ihnen aber einiges zu.

Ich habe eine WFT rute (leichte popperrute) über 3 jahre intensiv gefischt.

Ich war immer sehr zu frieden bis sich dann irgendwann die
pacific bay schraubrollenhalterung vom blank gelöst hat.
Die halterung war den auftretenden kräften auf dauer nicht gewachsen.

Das war dann nicht so toll. 

Ich musste den gummikork des handteiles wegschneiden um 
den halter nach unten schieben zu können.

Da stellte sich dann heraus daß der halter nur mit pappe unterlegt , also nicht richtig mit dem blank verklebt war.

Das fand ich recht enttäuschend.

Z.


----------



## Doc Plato (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

Pappe?


----------



## Tortugaf (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

Wenn jeder seine Rute von Grossvater erben würde, müssten einige Millionär arbeiten gehen u.es gebe auch weniger Jobs in China o.sonst wo. :c:c:c
Die Dinger müssen mal kaput gehen ,sonst müsste unsere Regierung noch eine Abfragprämie o. eine Umweltplakette einführen zu unterstützung der Konjunktur.:q:q:q

Ich fange meine Fische auch noch immer mit den gleichen Ködern u. die Händler mich ,auch immer mit den gleichen Versprechungen.  |kopfkrat :q

Allso, wir werde sehn was geht |supergri|supergri|supergri   u.was nicht. |evil:|evil:|evil:

G. Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

Hi

Hatte am Sonntag auf der Boot die neuen Ruten von WFT in der Hand. Bin zwar (noch) kein Meeresangler aber die Ruten machen schon was her.Verarbeitung scheint gut zu sein konnte natürlich keine Rute auseinander nehmen....|supergri
 Die hatten echt ne Menge neues Zeugs von Penn und WFT auf der Messe. Aber sonst eher bescheiden die Messe.


----------



## zandermouse (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: WFT produzieren die ersten brauchbaren Ruten ?*

Da war einmal eine kleine Tackle-Bude
für Meeresangelgeräte, natürlich für
die ganze Familie. Die produzierten
einfach so vor sich hin, ohne eigentlich
wirklich zu wissen, was ein Meeresangler
so braucht.
Da die meisten Angelgeräte jedoch nur im
Urlaub Verwendung fanden und dazu auch noch
in sehr kalten Gewässern, wo die Fische
fast in Totenstarre verfielen, fiel lange
Zeit Niemandem auf, was man eigentlich für
einen Schrott produzierte. 
Also frage man z.B. Rainer Korn, den Heilbutt-Jigger.:q
Das ging am Anfang auch ganz gut, jedoch hielt
das Meckern der Anglerschaft weierhin an.

So bald man eben diese Angelgeräte einer echten
Belastung oder einem korrosionsförderndem Klima
aussetzte, zeigte das Tackle sein schrottiges
Gesicht.
Als dann der Rainer auch nicht mehr weiter
wußte, fragte man schließlich zwei Angler,
die sich schon weltweit mit echten "Bestien"
angelegt hatten, oder zumindest mit Fischen,
die fernab der Kältestarre agil und aggressiv
waren.
Das Ergebnis dieser Befragung sieht genau so
aus, wie das Jeder hier von uns beschrieben hätte
und darum macht es Spaß, diese Ruten in die
Hand zu nehmen. 

Es wirft jedoch auch eine Frage auf:
Hättet Ihr nicht schon früher Jemand fragen können,
der sich damit auskennt ???? :q:q:q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------

